# Shoes to use with spreading Calcium Chloride



## Golden Boy (Mar 15, 2007)

What kind of shoes/boots do you wear when you have to spread calcium on sidewalks? Leather is out because it shrinks after a few uses.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i have redwing boots - wash them after each use and oil them after every coupl of uses and they will be fine...


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Rubber boots?


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

i use my all rubber deer hunting boots. another quick/inexpensive fix is rubber boot covers or yellow cement boots to throw on over your boots


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

i will ask my employes tomorrow :laughing::laughing:

I ware la cross hunting boots with the removable liners that way if they get wet i can change the liners and keep going.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have used the Servus boot rubbers from Farm & Fleet for over 20 years now. They give a bit more of a cushion when walking on concrete and prolong the life of my boots by at least 10 years. I even keep em on in the summer for mud and when it is raining. Great deal if you ask me and long lasting.

I just replaced a pair I bought in 1994. Only reason I had to replace them was a hole worn in the heel about 2 years ago and it was finally letting to much wetness in.

Best $30 bucks you will spend and may end up as the most used plus it is a tax deduction.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I use the slip on rubber cover boots from Fleet Farm as well over my Red Wings. I use the Tingley brand that does not have the tie clasps. They fit tighter on top by the laces and dont allow snow or salt in. I am in and out of the truck often and they work great to keep the boots dry and getting cold hasnt been a problem at all.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

REAPER;931192 said:


> I have used the Servus boot rubbers from Farm & Fleet for over 20 years now. They give a bit more of a cushion when walking on concrete and prolong the life of my boots by at least 10 years. I even keep em on in the summer for mud and when it is raining. Great deal if you ask me and long lasting.
> 
> I just replaced a pair I bought in 1994. Only reason I had to replace them was a hole worn in the heel about 2 years ago and it was finally letting to much wetness in.
> 
> ...


Ditto what he said... I wear mine all winter over my redwings


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I also wear my Redwings and wash after every use. I put the oil on once a month. Good luck!!!


----------

